# Siquirres Black jeans for sale



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I have 4 sexed pairs of siquirres black jeans
$450/pair Kevin Moser line
these are F2s and F3s 
12-16 months old. 

Can deliver at White Plains or Frogday

Pics of one of my male and Female--Parents not for sale


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

will also throw in a free culture of purple isos and dwarf whites with any purchase


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Still have a few pairs available, will still honor show price $400/pair


----------

